# Fiat + Dodge Ram



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

So if Fiat buys up Chysler. will the New Dodge Ram trucks be called Fram's?


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

BigDave12768;778957 said:


> So if Fiat buys up Chysler. will the New Dodge Ram trucks be called Fram's?


If that was the case, I bet it would filter oil...


----------



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

oh, and BigDave... its CUMMINS, not cummings...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Kennedy81;779584 said:


> oh, and BigDave... its CUMMINS, not cummings...


He knows he's making a point of how poorly educated people are when it comes to engines. Look in the autofinder magazine and see how many delaers who "know" vehicles type in Cummings. These engines have been around for decades and people still get it wrong, its annoying.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Stik208;779698 said:


> He knows he's making a point of how poorly educated people are when it comes to engines. Look in the autofinder magazine and see how many delaers who "know" vehicles type in Cummings. These engines have been around for decades and people still get it wrong, its annoying.


Um no I am doing it to annoy members on site. That cant stand it mispelled


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

BigDave12768;779715 said:


> Um no I am doing it to annoy members on site. That cant stand it mispelled


Thats what I was trying to get it but better said. That also is a pet peeve of mine. Along with people who dont take care of their vehicles.


----------

